# $1,000,000.00 reward



## DevinT (Jan 7, 2020)

To the person that can get my wife to stop throwing away my stuff without asking first. 

I’ve tried for 34 years. If I go too many days without using something, or say something negative about something, the next time I need/want it, it’s gone. 

She doesn’t know what good junk is. 

Hoss


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Jan 7, 2020)

Hey Hoss - my only recommendation is NEVER let her watch/read ANYTHING from (or about) "Marie Kondo" - my better 1/2 found her many years ago and now I have to hide things all the time to save them from being 'organized out of existence' ... of course then I out "stash" myself and can't remember where I hid it ...

Best of luck - if it helps I will double your reward if it leads to a solution ... lol ...the solution needs to include everyone involved though ...

Also - if your wife needs to 'throw out' anything 'metal' or 'metal like' you have made please let her know to contact me directly for help & I will send a truck to pick it all up ... just trying to be helpful ;-)


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 7, 2020)

DevinT said:


> To the person that can get my wife to stop throwing away my stuff without asking first.
> 
> I’ve tried for 34 years. If I go too many days without using something, or say something negative about something, the next time I need/want it, it’s gone.
> 
> ...



I didn't realize we were related by marriage through our wives.


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 7, 2020)

Permanently attach them to things of hers?


----------



## The Edge (Jan 7, 2020)

Sorry Hoss, can't say I can relate. My wife is the one who can't throw anything away. My primary goal is to one day build extra storage for places to put things. Maybe you could build a massive walk in shed next to your shop, and ask her next time she wants to throw something away, just put it in there? I could sure use the $1,000,000.00 if it works. In all seriousness, good luck!


----------



## McMan (Jan 7, 2020)

I just keep saying “I’ll get to it.” 90% success rate using this strategy. 100% chance I will not get to it.


----------



## ian (Jan 7, 2020)

Yea, I’m your wife in this circumstance. My wife keeps accusing me of throwing away important things, like our “marriage certificate” and our “immunization records”. Whatever. 

I have a small drawer (1 cubic foot?) that I keep for sentimental items from the first 30 yrs of my life, but everything else must be used or must go. All hail queen Kondo.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Jan 7, 2020)

ian said:


> All hail queen Kondo.



Too funny ... and accurate - except for say ... knives ... then all kitchen drawers apply ...


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 7, 2020)

My wife is also bad. And so is my mom, and unfortunately she was here for 5 days over Christmas, and I am still trying to figure out what got 'put away' in the wrong places vs what was actually tossed 

My office is manager is just as bad/ worse! She has tossed stuff related to maintaining our computer systems, etc. because she wasn't sure what they were, or why they have been on the shelf in the server room for a couple of years. Obviously it was stuff that was not needed, right?


----------



## ashy2classy (Jan 7, 2020)

My wife is the opposite. She won't give or throw anything away until it's like 10+ years old. If it were up to me I'd donate or throw sh*t away as soon as I realize we don't need it.


----------



## DevinT (Jan 7, 2020)

WildBoar said:


> My wife is also bad. And so is my mom, and unfortunately she was here for 5 days over Christmas, and I am still trying to figure out what got 'put away' in the wrong places vs what was actually tossed
> 
> My office is manager is just as bad/ worse! She has tossed stuff related to maintaining our computer systems, etc. because she wasn't sure what they were, or why they have been on the shelf in the server room for a couple of years. Obviously it was stuff that was not needed, right?


Yeah, my mom used to give stuff to the local thrift store and if she ever needed it, she’d go buy it back. 

Hoss


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 7, 2020)

Got home from work tonight to find the wife went on a 'straightening up' spree. She pulled out a t-shirt and two small model airplanes I set aside as a gift for our son, and left them on the dining room table. Of course he found it all, and started playing with the planes. When I got home from work he had already lost one of them -- before I even had the chance to give them to him! The funny part is it was a model B2 bomber. So I guess the 'stealth' part really works. 

A few minutes later I pulled out one of the trash can drawers to throw something away, and saw she had tossed the plastic case and the instruction manual for a small electronic meter I bought recently. Seems the case was making it hard to close the tool drawer she keeps filling with other random stuff.


----------



## Anton (Jan 7, 2020)

What was thrown away?


----------



## panda (Jan 7, 2020)

DevinT said:


> To the person that can get my wife to stop throwing away my stuff without asking first.
> 
> I’ve tried for 34 years. If I go too many days without using something, or say something negative about something, the next time I need/want it, it’s gone.
> 
> ...


start randomly throwing her sh*t away and when asked why you did that just say you're returning the favor to keep things fair.


----------



## DevinT (Jan 7, 2020)

Anton said:


> What was thrown away?


A high end damascus knife. 














Just kidding, the padding to my off loading boot. 

Hoss


----------



## Michi (Jan 7, 2020)

I don't have the "throw-away" problem. Instead, I have a "tidy-up" problem. Sometimes, things are tidied up so well that they might as well have been thrown away… 

_"Dear, what are you complaining about? I'm just trying to help!"_


----------



## Luftmensch (Jan 8, 2020)

What is is a good relationship without mutually ignoring each other on the 'little things'?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 12, 2020)

This is a funny thread. My better does not throw anything away.


----------



## Luftmensch (Jan 13, 2020)

Keith Sinclair said:


> My better does not throw anything away.



In a good way or a bad way ?


----------



## gman (Jan 13, 2020)

i've learned to never put down my drink for fear of it being put in the dishwasher before i was finished


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 15, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> In a good way or a bad way ?



Good and bad. She keeps a lot of stuff she will never use again. Good I am trained not to leave any lights on. 

I save stuff too like glass containers, to store food items in. Don't use plastic. Like to restore old tools, many are much better quality than stuff in big box stores.


----------



## Luftmensch (Jan 15, 2020)

Keith Sinclair said:


> glass containers



.... they accumulate in our place as well... Seems a shame to throw them out. Yet inevitably we move and throw all the accumulated glass into the recycling anyway - only to begin collecting again!


----------



## daveb (Jan 15, 2020)




----------

